# Please don't be the brake servo!!!!



## No.25 (Apr 11, 2012)

I have a very quiet hissing noise in the cabin. Best way to describe it is like white noise from the radio. The noise disappears as soon as I touch the brake pedal but starts up again as soon as I release it. Also, when I cut the engine the hiss fades to zero.

I suspected Brake Servo, my garage say the same. Now for the real shocker.... It's an engine out job to replace it and 9.5hrs!!!! 

I've only done 46,000 miles. Anyone else had similar experiences??


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

I just checked a German car forum: 3 other occurrences. One described the brake pedal to become hard within one hour after the engine is switched off: a sign of a leak. Replacing the servo fixed the situation. None of the posters mentioned that it's an all engine out job. My non expert opinion is that there is enough space between the engine and the firewall to replace the servo while not removing the engine.

Time to consult another dealer.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I was going to suggest checking for snakes but as you've already got a professional opinion from your dealer it looks like we can rule that one out.

If you don't have a warranty that's going to smart unless you can negotiate on price or get some good will from Audi for yet more bad parts.


----------



## No.25 (Apr 11, 2012)

ScoobyTT said:


> I was going to suggest checking for snakes but as you've already got a professional opinion from your dealer it looks like we can rule that one out.
> 
> If you don't have a warranty that's going to smart unless you can negotiate on price or get some good will from Audi for yet more bad parts.


It's definitely not snakes I'm afraid. I've been to Audi main dealer and two VAG Independents, they all say it's engine out. I spoke with Audi and they said that they have had some instances of early failure but because there's never been a product recall they will not have any part of footing any of the costs.

Thankfully I do have a warranty with RAC which will pay for it but I also have a wheel bearing gone which they won't cover. Gotta love cars.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Hmmmm yeah engine out perhaps still... didn't realise at first that with a RHD the servo is at the other side, almost bolted to the turbo.... It's so much easier when it's on the other side, where the transmission is.


----------



## No.25 (Apr 11, 2012)

TT-driver said:


> Hmmmm yeah engine out perhaps still... didn't realise at first that with a RHD the servo is at the other side, almost bolted to the turbo.... It's so much easier when it's on the other side, where the transmission is.


Yup, it's about 1.5hrs for a left hooker!!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

No.25 said:


> It's definitely not snakes I'm afraid. I've been to Audi main dealer and two VAG Independents, they all say it's engine out. I spoke with Audi and they said that they have had some instances of early failure but because there's never been a product recall they will not have any part of footing any of the costs.
> 
> Thankfully I do have a warranty with RAC which will pay for it but I also have a wheel bearing gone which they won't cover. Gotta love cars.


Well as it's not snakes that's my knowledge limit reached :lol: 9.5 hours - good job you have a warranty! Paying for a wheel bearing won't hurt nearly as much as that would have done  You have to wonder about the design of things sometimes when you have to take an entire engine out to get to the brakes. Where's the modularity? :?


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Rather than taking out the entire engine, removing the exhaust manifold/turbo combination might just be the easier/faster alternative? It would increase the amount of working space...

If it takes 1.5 hours replacing the servo on the LHD car.... it's 8 hours taking the engine out and putting it back. I'd think taking the manifold off would be less work. According to Audi's self study program "A clamping flange on the cylinder head
allows easy removal and installation of the exhaust turbocharger/manifold module. The clamping flange does not require removal."

Just a suggestion.... Even though it's all under warranty, the less they take apart, the better, IMHO.


----------



## No.25 (Apr 11, 2012)

TT-driver said:


> Rather than taking out the entire engine, removing the exhaust manifold/turbo combination might just be the easier/faster alternative? It would increase the amount of working space...
> 
> If it takes 1.5 hours replacing the servo on the LHD car.... it's 8 hours taking the engine out and putting it back. I'd think taking the manifold off would be less work. According to Audi's self study program "A clamping flange on the cylinder head
> allows easy removal and installation of the exhaust turbocharger/manifold module. The clamping flange does not require removal."
> ...


That's a good shout! I'll check to see if that's do-able. Hell if that's the case I might as well get my Milltek and KO4 whilst they're at it!!!!!


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

and a new diverter valve


----------



## No.25 (Apr 11, 2012)

TT-driver said:


> and a new diverter valve


Already done with my Revo remap last week - money I don't mind spending!!!


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

And was the old one on its way out, or was it still OK, just not good enough for the extra boost coming from the remap?


----------



## No.25 (Apr 11, 2012)

Old one was fine but I wanted it replaced as precaution to new OEM Revision D to be certain.


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

You have just got to pray the noise goes after they have changed the servo


----------



## No.25 (Apr 11, 2012)

newt said:


> You have just got to pray the noise goes after they have changed the servo


Yep. But they will vacuum test the servo to ensure that it has failed, if not they'll have stacks of room to find the problem.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Just noticed the same hissing today while playing with vcds to troubleshoot my DSG recent 3 to 2 shift occasional clunk.
I guess I'm in for a new servo. LHD over here


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Any other weak parts or serviceable stuff to replace while i'm there?
I see some brake booster hoses on sale :

https://www.uspmotorsports.com/SPULEN-2 ... e-Kit.html


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

No.25 said:


> newt said:
> 
> 
> > You have just got to pray the noise goes after they have changed the servo
> ...


I know this is old but I would like to know the end result if the OP is still around.
Funny how most of the the issue/problem threads end up with the OPs disappearing like abducted by some alien force :mrgreen:


----------

